# Parking Lot Pole Light



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I was asked to look at a pole light that wasn't working. I don't have equipment to reach it but usually rent something. Before I do that, I don't know for sure what type light this is and what's needed to fix it.
In the pic you will see three heads, the larger one in the middle is LED but not sure what the other two are. The top left is the one that's out. I don't know if you can tell from the photo because I was shooting right into the bright sky.


It appears to have a long slender bulb like a halogen but not sure. If it's LED, what parts need replacing? Or have to replace the whole light?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Can not tell from that distance but i would guess that it was HPS. If you can ask if the light use to be yellowish that may help.

Either way i suggest you replace the complete fitting to a LED as it will work out cheaper in the long run.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Convert, convert -- don't fix.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I clicked on the pic and enlarged and the middle one look like LED maybe RABB style not sure yet but if that unit is toasted it may be much easier to just replace the whole luminaire head and be done with it. ( sometime they have very long lead time to get the bulb or driver ) 

On the left one I will say 50/50 chance it can be 1.5 KW halogen or MH depending on how the other side view look like but big one on right I am guessing probly conventail MH or PSMH but hard to say. 

you may want to get a option for customer to replace the whole damm thing is all new luminaires ( sometime it can justified the cost to do it once and not mess with lift multi times., )


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

The customer just sent me a text saying he looked at the lights after dark and all appear to be LED. Is there any serviceable parts in those LED fixtures? Or would it be better to just replace the one head with a new LED?


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> The customer just sent me a text saying he looked at the lights after dark and all appear to be LED. Is there any serviceable parts in those LED fixtures? Or would it be better to just replace the one head with a new LED?


If they were more than 5 years old maybe no serviceable parts but all it depending on what manufacter that luminaire is.

If it was pretty recent like last couple years then it may be a pretty good shot to find replaceable parts. most common curpit will typically be a driver either heat or surge will do it. 

did the customer tell ya what wattage it is .

I am guessing about 150 watt range. ( seems most common around my area )

edit addition info .

ALS.,, that part of question is all depending on the cost of using the lift to take a look at it and see if can get replaceable parts but accourding to the photo you posted I am not sure if they were all the same model but I doubt it.

how big this area did the guy send a photo ?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> If they were more than 5 years old maybe no serviceable parts but all it depending on what manufacter that luminaire is.
> 
> If it was pretty recent like last couple years then it may be a pretty good shot to find replaceable parts. most common curpit will typically be a driver either heat or surge will do it.
> 
> ...



He didn't send a photo. I was there on a service call for other items and he mentioned the light. I took the photo. Even being there I couldn't tell what they were. To keep from renting a lift more than once for this one light, I think it would be best to just get a replacement LED fixture.
It is just a car wash but a pretty large parking lot for a car wash. It has several "self serve" vacuum spaces along with normal parking.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

A Little Short said:


> He didn't send a photo. I was there on a service call for other items and he mentioned the light. I took the photo. Even being there I couldn't tell what they were. To keep from renting a lift more than once for this one light, I think it would be best to just get a replacement LED fixture.
> It is just a car wash but a pretty large parking lot for a car wash. It has several "self serve" vacuum spaces along with normal parking.


Got it what ya saying .,, 

I look the photo again and ya got run of mill 2 inch slipfitting yolk on the tri arm 

I am pretty sure but some case it may have 1 1/4 inch but the way I look at the photo I am leaing toward to 2 inch due it was set up for old school HIDs 

are they at 10 meter ( 33 feet ) up there ?

I would just get all new at once that way you can justify the cost of the lift especially if over 6 meter or higher 

Make sure you get multivolt type to cover your base on that.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I think I would replace the fixture with a new one, then worry about the repair as a spare if they wanted.

I would try to see if you can capture the part number, binoculars, telescope, zoom camera if possible. If not you got to go up there and get the information; while you were up there I would likely take the offending fixture down. Perhaps make the upsale to change out the other one while you were at it because if they were all installed at the same time, then the third is likely not far away from failure too.

Cheers
John


----------

